# now this is a install!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## redjettasquared (Jul 31, 2000)

so i get into work today and i look at the schedule book and i see i got a job to look at. customer states that his sub isn't working right. so i fiqure it must be something stupid and simple. well i bring the car in and the deck isn't even installed correctly and i notice a bunch of wires running through the middle of the car. so next thing i pop the trunk... i'll let the pics speak for them selves






















1








2








3








4








5








6


----------



## wrdvento (Dec 30, 1999)

*Re: now this is a install!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (vr6jetta)*

Oh my god


----------



## poindxta (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: now this is a install!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (abtvento)*

holy crap! if that isnt ingenuity, i dont know what is?!


----------



## euro4-DoOr (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: now this is a install!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (poindxta)*


----------



## 2.ohh (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: now this is a install!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (vr6jetta)*

please dear god tell me that was a joke, or you shot the guy that brought that to the shop


----------



## mtltdi (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: now this is a install!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (2.ohh)*

Cool enclosure. I would have carpeted the outside of it though.







A bit of silicone to seal the wires would be nice too.


----------



## redjettasquared (Jul 31, 2000)

*Re: now this is a install!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (2.ohh)*

it wasn't no joke.. when the kid and his father came in to pick up the car i was at a loss for words so to speak. i was just like . hey if you want rip everything out of the car and i'll bench test all the gear and if everything checks out you can pay us too professionally install it. so the kids like so whats the charge today? im like no charge man cause after i saw the trunk i didn't even want to touch the car


----------



## babydaddy (Oct 13, 2004)

*Re: now this is a install!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (vr6jetta)*

Wow as bad a s that looks his toothbrush is n a ziplock lol thats crazy man


----------



## Mex gti (Sep 18, 2001)

*Re: now this is a install!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (babydaddy)*

ROFL!








That has to be one of the ugliest, most unsafe installs ive seen. Its one thing to have cheap equipment, but i bet that a $10 plywood enclosure and some proper instal would make that system sound 100% better.


----------



## Craige-O (Mar 1, 2002)

I am speachless for once in my life!


----------



## KietLander (Oct 12, 2004)

WOW...i cant say much after seeing that thing. i use to work at a shop in LB cali. and i have seen some micky mouse/ ghettofied shiitttt. now it looks like someone went to their local swapmeet bought a $10 amp, $5 sub, cut down the old tree in there back yard and made themselves a "custom" enclosure. ...... i wanna throw up now


----------



## dvs_b21 (Jan 2, 2004)

*Re: (KietLander)*

Dude that has got to be a joke or something. I would have slapped the guy just on pricipal alone. just imagine the work put into carving up that tree and think of how long it takes to make a cheap box. Seriously this guy couldn't think of anything better to use besides a tree.


----------



## X-flow (Jan 16, 2001)

*Re: (dvs_b21)*

is that enclosure a tree trunk?


----------



## redjettasquared (Jul 31, 2000)

*Re: (X-flow)*

its a tree trunk... im from vermont so maybe that explains it








i still can't belive it my slef.. i have seen 5 gallon buckets used b4 and other stuff but nothing like this


----------



## dieselgus (Dec 12, 2003)

*Re: (vr6jetta)*

Hee hee! Part of the fun of this industry is seeing crap like that. Many many times have I opened a trunk, pulled a radio, or looked under a dash and just stood there going " WTF??? ". I have a "wall of shame" in the shop where we have some of the choicest work hanging. Scarily enough, some of it came from other "shops" that have a decent reputation.... if the customer only knew half of the stuff that I find in their cars..... yikes.
Gus


----------



## Technicalwonder (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (dieselgus)*

That woofer enclosure is a hot ass idea..


----------



## JettaManDan (Feb 7, 2001)

*Re: (Technicalwonder)*

jesus that is too much! guess there is amarket for 12 inch diameter logs eh?


----------



## mk3Mofo (Nov 18, 2004)

*Re: (JettaManDan)*

Ok Mac Gyver, put down the soldering gun...slowly...slowly. 










_Modified by mk3Mofo at 11:42 AM 6-9-2005_


----------



## turboBOESE (Nov 7, 2002)

*Re: now this is a install!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (vr6jetta)*

logwoofer! hahaha...repulsive


----------



## Myst Dub (Mar 5, 2004)

*Re: now this is a install!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (turboBOESE)*


----------



## dnewma04 (Jun 9, 2005)

*Re: now this is a install!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (Myst Dub)*

What rolls down stairs alone or in pairs
Rolls over your neighbor's dog?
What's great for a snack and fits on your back?
It's Log, Log, Log!

It's Log, Log, it's big, it's heavy, it's wood.
It's Log, Log, it's better than bad, it's good!
Everyone wants a log! You're gonna love it, Log!
Come on and get your log! Everyone needs a Log!"


----------



## boostinGTI21 (Oct 25, 2004)

yeah i hear Max Power makes good ****! lmao, someone tell him the box doesnt have to be round just because the sub is round. What is that rolling around in your trunk? Oh that? Its my logwoofer. Yeah.... All he needs now is a square tree and some kicker comps!!!


----------



## EG 337 (May 7, 2002)

*Re: now this is a install!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (vr6jetta)*

These pics are just begging for some captions.
Haha, the guy has some bass in the trunk. No, literally, in the trunk








His woofer's bite is worse than its bark.










_Modified by EG 337 at 4:36 PM 6-9-2005_


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: now this is a install!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (vr6jetta)*

WOW


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: now this is a install!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (Enfig Motorsport)*

ROFL


----------



## awwsheeet3 (Oct 22, 2004)

*Re: now this is a install!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (JDriver1.8t)*

you guys never had a getto car? my 87 bonneville has duct tapes structural supports and leaked everything. this kid had tunes and thump...leave him alone
everyone started somewhere.


----------



## BlackGLS (Nov 28, 2004)

After a bad day though, when stuff like that pulls up to my shop, it always makes my day so much better. It's always funny to see what happens when "a friend installed it"


----------



## rmatthews9 (Sep 14, 2003)

*Re: (BlackGLS)*

waaahhahaa that is too good! 
I once saw an amp plugged into the lighter socket, but this install really takes the cake!


----------



## mk2goodness (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: (rmatthews9)*

I've never heard of those subs b4.

this is the only Max Power I know!









"maaaaaaaaaax power, its the name, the name you want to toooouuuuuuch, but you musn't touch..."
Man people do some strange things to their cars!


----------



## ckoobs00glx (Mar 10, 2005)

Can't get this song out of my head now, for some reason.
What rolls down stairs
Alone or in pairs...
Rolls over your neighbor's dog?
What's great for a snack
And fits on your back?
It's Log! Log! Log!
It's Log, it's Log
It's big, it's heavy
It's wood!
It's Log, Log
It's better than bad
It's good!!!


----------



## wrx4x4 (Jan 7, 2005)

*Re: (ckoobs00glx)*

I'm surprised that car didn't catch fire. That's a neat idea for a sub box, but what happens when you take a turn too hard?


----------



## ElectroMike (Jun 26, 2002)

*Re: (ckoobs00glx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ckoobs00glx* »_Can't get this song out of my head now, for some reason.
What rolls down stairs
Alone or in pairs...
Rolls over your neighbor's dog?
What's great for a snack
And fits on your back?
It's Log! Log! Log!
It's Log, it's Log
It's big, it's heavy
It's wood!
It's Log, Log
It's better than bad
It's good!!!

Thanks alot, now I have that damn Ren and Stimpy song in my head too!















Wonder if there is enough slack in the wires to the amp, to allow it to fly off the back seat and wack the driver in the head real good, when he comes to a fast stop.


----------



## mike86xj (Sep 26, 2003)

*Re: (wrx4x4)*

they call it mobile bass, cause when you take a turn the bass in the trunk moves








but I'm sure everyone has been there or almost
back in the day I helped put a few buddies ghetto fabulous systems in


----------



## saceone (Oct 12, 2002)

*Re: (mike86xj)*

folks from montrealracing.com are laughing their asses off right now








this thread is GOLD!!


----------



## Ricky_Rockstah (Aug 3, 2003)

*Re: now this is a install!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (vr6jetta)*

that's awesome. WOW. 

What can you say to that?


----------



## VWsEatRice (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: now this is a install!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (Ricky_Rockstah)*

this rivals the box my friend built w/bent nails/misc screws duct tape and cardboard














http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## turboxer (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: now this is a install!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (Ricky_Rockstah)*


----------



## oopseyesharted (Mar 2, 2005)

*Re: now this is a install!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (Ricky_Rockstah)*

that rocks. i do have to say that the enclosure serves a couple purposes. 
1. comedy....that thing is fugin hilarious
2. in vermont they need more weight over the wheels for better traction. what could be better then a giant hunk of wood? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
it would look alot better if he used a good wood stain http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VW1990CORRADO (Sep 30, 2000)

*Re: now this is a install!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (Ricky_Rockstah)*

only in VT








i swear most of us installer out there are dubbers


----------



## ~Astroboy~ (Sep 14, 2000)

that is one of the best installs i have ever seen.
simply stunning.


----------



## mk1 golf (Dec 18, 2004)

*Re: now this is a install!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (vr6jetta)*

that is serious lol
props to owner for loosing his dignity http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cpchillin (Nov 12, 2004)

Man I needed a good laugh!! It's amazing what some people think is ok!! I'd be more scared that this person might be doing other people's cars too!! 
I had a guy bring in a Civic one time cuz the radio wasn't working right. I pull the radio out and immediately jump out the car! This idiot had cut into the yellow ABS wiretubing and spliced into wires inside of it. I didn't go back in it at all. I told the guy that he shouldn't even drive it until someone fixed what he did. He told me that I didn't know what I was talking about and drove off. I guess he got home ok!


----------



## Audi_VW_Porsche (Jan 18, 2001)

*Re: now this is a install!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (vr6jetta)*

I don't see what wrong with that, I mean he has the febreeze which can be purchased on eBay, the Duct tape for patching a crack pipe or bong (very handy), the automatic Mirage (a classic car, worth $$$), beautiful wiring job, plus a professionally done sub enclosure... 
What is wrong with that install?









_Quote, originally posted by *vr6jetta* »_


----------



## Jetta2NR (May 6, 2002)

*Re: (mk3Mofo)*

ahahah made me LOL


----------



## mgyver74 (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: (cpchillin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cpchillin* »_Man I needed a good laugh!! It's amazing what some people think is ok!! I'd be more scared that this person might be doing other people's cars too!! 
I had a guy bring in a Civic one time cuz the radio wasn't working right. I pull the radio out and immediately jump out the car! This idiot had cut into the yellow ABS wiretubing and spliced into wires inside of it. I didn't go back in it at all. I told the guy that he shouldn't even drive it until someone fixed what he did. He told me that I didn't know what I was talking about and drove off. I guess he got home ok! 


Man I'm surprised he didn't lose a limb just probing wires in there...those things blow with some FORCE!

I haven't worked as a pro installer for some time (almost 10 years) but I've seen my share of smack installs...but the one that took the cake had to be the guy who got hold of a copy of Car Audio and thought he could do up his wife's brand new neon like the installers did. Well he and a buddy took a sawzall to a brand new neon and cut out 18 inch holes in the BACK DECK for the subs! then proceeded to cut holes in the rear strut towers so they could "FlusH" an amp there with wood. If his wife got into an accident that car was gonna fold up like an accordian....(and considering he had his infant son riding in that car I wonder what was goin through his head







)He had gotten a 20 dollar head unit (that didn't have RCA outs) and used doorbell wire to run to the subs...
They brought it in cause it had an engine whine...I looked over the car and I refused to even back it out of the bay, I had him do it, I told him that in my opinion the car was structrually unsafe and that there was nothing I could do and he got mad at me saying I didn't know what I was doing and that he was gonna expand the back deck to get some 21's in there.....
I never heard from him again but man I wouldn't want to be ridin in that car 









Still, the logwoofer install would have to get my vote for first prize of the alltime worst install I've seen...that was worse then the guy on Pimp my ride who had a 2 gauge on the drivers floor with no sheilding!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PDXA4 (Oct 9, 2001)

Brillant...


----------



## 1781ccT (Sep 3, 2002)

*Re: (PDXA4)*

Yep, mobile bass module alright!
When that log rolls around and smakes the inside of the trunk, it just adds more thump.
I'm assuming the kid made that enclosure. I think it's safe to say he wins some kind of award for creativity. But with a mind like that, is it safe for him to be driving??


----------



## joelav (Apr 30, 2005)

*Re: (1781ccT)*

20 bucks says you'll see a tree trunk sub box on Pimp my Ride this season.
"Now, we heard you you like da outdoorz and campin, so we put da forest* in yo trunk*!!!"
This guy is an urban visionary


----------



## cougar (Nov 24, 1999)

*Re: now this is a install!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (vr6jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6jetta* »_
6









Homer and the lumber jetta approve!
















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## StupidGTI (Jul 8, 2003)

*Re: now this is a install!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (vr6jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6jetta* »_it wasn't no joke.. when the kid and his father came in to pick up the car i was at a loss for words so to speak. i was just like . hey if you want rip everything out of the car and i'll bench test all the gear and if everything checks out you can pay us too professionally install it. so the kids like so whats the charge today? im like no charge man cause after i saw the *trunk* i didn't even want to touch the car









no pun intended.
on a serious note..that would be a dope idea for an enclosure if it didn't look so crappy..adn was done by a pro.


----------



## Non_Affiliated (Feb 12, 2002)

*Re: (mgyver74)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mgyver74* »_Man I'm surprised he didn't lose a limb just probing wires in there...those things blow with some FORCE!

There has been installer deaths due to probing the wrong wires under there. Think of where your head is when you work onthe dash or under the dash. I have heard of people having there head right up against the steering wheel when probing wire and BAM!.
I must say the Bazooka Log is hotness. It is obvious that some sad use birch for your box. Unfortunatly the owner didn't understand that they meant birch plywood.


----------



## F B L (Feb 9, 2005)

omfg


----------



## mk2_1.8t (Jul 12, 2004)

really good to see poeple not takeing the short way out!!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: (Non_Affiliated)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Non_Affiliated* »_Bazooka Log

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## CWaters (Apr 3, 2002)

Bwahahahahahahahaha . . . 
*choke* *sputter* hehehe . . .
BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!
My coworkers are looking at me funny.


----------



## huckedup16 (May 30, 2004)

I give him 9/10 for the idea...executed right, it would look hot.

He gets a 1/10 for execution. The 1 point is for bringing it to you, so you can in turn bring the funnay to us.


----------



## zackforbing (May 3, 2004)

*Re: (huckedup16)*

what a jackass...he totally ripped off ninja's install.


----------



## doucmehu (Feb 1, 2005)

*Re: now this is a install!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (vr6jetta)*

the single most ghetto stereo i have ever seen. thank you.


----------



## Simans82 (Jun 15, 2002)

*Re: now this is a install!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (VWsEatRice)*

Now that's funny...


----------



## Snelski (Jan 17, 2002)

Geez, that's classic...


----------



## cdnseller (Jun 26, 2004)

With the clutter nad febreze in the car, I wouldnt be surprised if the guy is a meth head, at least it would explain the install,


----------



## N'Syncro (Jul 27, 2001)

*Re: (cdnseller)*

WTF?


----------



## jeremyc74 (Dec 30, 2004)

*Re: (N'Syncro)*








Got wood? 

I would have been embarrased to take that to a shop. I've seen a couple of systems with home stereo speakers in the back seat that I thought were the worst, but that takes the cake.


----------



## gordogmc (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (jeremyc74)*

OMG did i laugh loud as hell at work right now!
That is classic!


----------



## FicTiTious (Dec 4, 2003)

*Re: (gordogmc)*

what part of mexico was he from?


----------



## F B L (Feb 9, 2005)

This thread rocks.
-FBL


----------



## Turboface (Apr 28, 2004)

*Re: now this is a install!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (vr6jetta)*









OMFG!!! ITS AN ACTUAL TREE TRUNK!!!!! WHAT A NUT JOB


----------



## Newspimp (Jul 28, 2001)

*Re: now this is a install!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (Turboface)*

Just saw this thread.
Had to post it up somewhere, and a buddy had this to add.


----------



## mpetro (Aug 15, 2004)

Is that how they tune it?


----------



## DJMT99 (Feb 10, 2005)

To hold the "ends" on, he's got 5 drywall screws on one side, and 6 on the other.
To mount the woofer, he used *NAILS*?!


----------



## DJ_Mittens (Jul 20, 2004)

Wow, that was rich. Man oh man did that make my day,


----------



## Pifiu (Jan 28, 2002)

*Re: (dieselgus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dieselgus* »_Hee hee! Part of the fun of this industry is seeing crap like that. Many many times have I opened a trunk, pulled a radio, or looked under a dash and just stood there going " WTF??? ". I have a "wall of shame" in the shop where we have some of the choicest work hanging. Scarily enough, some of it came from other "shops" that have a decent reputation.... if the customer only knew half of the stuff that I find in their cars..... yikes.
Gus

LOL thats great.


----------



## golfmeup (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: now this is a install!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (Ricky_Rockstah)*

why not use the rest of the tree and make some nice hill billy door units and redo that plastic dash with some foilage!!


----------



## MoeFoe (Oct 8, 2003)

But seriously,.... what did it sound like ???
I wonder if he is getting it pattented?


----------



## GTIbrian1.8T (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: now this is a install!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (vr6jetta)*


----------



## SVT2888 (May 17, 2005)

*Re: now this is a install!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (vr6jetta)*

This has made it over too tccoa.com, gminsidenews.com, and gmvsford.com


----------



## proshot (Apr 22, 2004)

*Re: now this is a install!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (SVT2888)*

my hat is off to this guy


----------



## platinumedVR6 (Mar 22, 2005)

*Re: now this is a install!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (proshot)*

wow


----------



## CPISH (Apr 27, 2003)

*Re: now this is a install!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (platinumedVR6)*


----------



## danman0385 (Sep 30, 2003)

*Re: now this is a install!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (vr6jetta)*

pics dont work! aahh i wanna see!


----------



## F B L (Feb 9, 2005)

Free mirror:
















































-FBL


----------



## danman0385 (Sep 30, 2003)

*Re: (F B L)*

thats simply priceless, ty bty


----------



## Michael T Borelli (Dec 29, 2000)

*Re: (DJ_Mittens)*

That is the original Fred Flintstone SAS Bazooka tube.
Those pics made my night


----------



## F B L (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: (Michael T Borelli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael T Borelli* »_That is the original Fred Flintstone SAS Bazooka tube.
Those pics made my night


----------



## sportycavalier1 (Jul 10, 2005)

*Re: now this is a install!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (vr6jetta)*

for some reason i can't get the pics to open up for me.


----------



## ezoq (Apr 27, 2004)

*Re: (DJMT99)*

im a whore for ****ty installs. they humor me


----------



## HarrisonBCarter (Sep 14, 2004)

*Re: now this is a install!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (Ricky_Rockstah)*

oh **** what are you amp are you using push those







big red x's?!


----------



## F B L (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: now this is a install!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (HarrisonBCarter)*

What x's... there's a mirror moron.
-FBL


----------



## ezoq (Apr 27, 2004)

*Re: now this is a install!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (F B L)*

when there are numbers after the topic... that means theres more than one page...


----------

